# 2017 RCI Affiliated Resort Full Directory Download Here



## DirtyPirate (May 23, 2016)

Hard to find this is the latest RCI Affiliated Resort Directory. Reads on cover 2015-2017.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=BC848C3FD4761438!1248&authkey=!API_Ev2oPgWe3Sw&ithint=file,pdf


----------



## CableMan67 (Jun 15, 2016)

Link is dead, can't download. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------

